# tree in House Rock - Arkansas



## whitewater golf (Aug 20, 2005)

My group came across a log in the right channel of House Rock Rapid
on Saturday

We did an eddy scout from upstream and did not see it until we were 
right on it and looking to move into the eddy behind house rock. We 
were able to scramble around it w/o a problem.

It extends two feet or so from the right hand side of House Rock
pointing towards the sheer wall. The log was at the water level 
and bobbing slightly. 

There was enough space between the log and the wall to get by, 
but one has to do some fast course corrections to get around it.

I could not know the size of the log, nor how it is pinned. If it
comes free and wedges between House Rock and the sheer wall
it will block the channel. It's worth a look IMHO.

John


Anyone want to try and pull it out this weekend ?


----------



## RonKayaks (Aug 8, 2006)

'whitewater golf" is right on the mark here. My group ran thru the right side of House Rock on Sat 7-21-07 at a flow of 920 cfs. The water was amazingly muddy for the Arkansas, apparently due to the big rains on the previous Thursday. After running the first big drop I saw the butt end of a limb, post, whatever just at the surface, right at the eddy line, and obviously lodged in the eddy. It was about 3" diameter.
Anyone flipped or swimming after the first drop could really get some serious injury here. SCOUTING RECOMMENDED! 
I also saw on far river left a chunk of large log angling down deep and sticking about halfway out into the left channel. I think it would only be a danger to a swimmer who got pushed very deep on the far left .
Sorry I won't be able to help pull it out.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

I boated through there on Sunday the 22nd and it was clear. Must have been pushed out overnight Sat night.






RonKayaks said:


> 'whitewater golf" is right on the mark here. My group ran thru the right side of House Rock on Sat 7-21-07 at a flow of 920 cfs. The water was amazingly muddy for the Arkansas, apparently due to the big rains on the previous Thursday. After running the first big drop I saw the butt end of a limb, post, whatever just at the surface, right at the eddy line, and obviously lodged in the eddy. It was about 3" diameter.
> Anyone flipped or swimming after the first drop could really get some serious injury here. SCOUTING RECOMMENDED!
> I also saw on far river left a chunk of large log angling down deep and sticking about halfway out into the left channel. I think it would only be a danger to a swimmer who got pushed very deep on the far left .
> Sorry I won't be able to help pull it out.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

The flow on that section was up over 100cfs midday Sunday compared to midday Saturday due to the rain Saturday evening. It could have been under the surface on Sunday as it was 'just at the surface' on Saturday. I'd be careful, especially since it's a popular newbie section, until there is confirmation that it's gone at lower levels. Just my .02...


----------

